# Woe is me.........Bottom Machine Confusion



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I am really struggling with this whole file formatting stuff. 

Does anyone use the HumminbirdPC software to load and edit there numbers in there Humminbird machine?

Reason I ask is because when I try and take a listing of numbers, convert them using GPSVisualizer.com to convert them to a .GPX file it will not work using the HumminbirdPC software. It says, "...gpx is not valid. cvc-elt.1: Cannot find the declaration of element 'gpx' "

At this point I am sure it is operator error, again. I just can't find any help online and I don't know anyone personally with a Humminbird. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Why not just enter them into your machine ? 1 at a time, most do.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Actually now that I think about it I had the same problem but when I hit ok it uploaded them anyway. Keep playing with it may need to reformat the .gpx file


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

amarcafina said:


> Why not just enter them into your machine ? 1 at a time, most do.


If he has 1,000 or so numbers it would take forever


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> I am really struggling with this whole file formatting stuff.
> 
> Does anyone use the HumminbirdPC software to load and edit there numbers in there Humminbird machine?
> 
> ...


hsiF deR,
Not all format conversion software is the same. A couple of things to try. You can grab he gpx file I posted as a "test" (http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/converted-gps-numbers-mbt-divers-web-site-21july2011-93898/). These were converted using GPS Utils. Another very good program is GPSBabel.
Another thing you may want to try is to use a file that only has lat,long, and a simple id; sometimes the extra data fields cause troubles.
Just a few suggestions. Entering coords one at a time can get time consuming.
/r


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a humminbird gps unit and use the software ... 
gps bable and google earth will get it done.
you may have one of two possible formats. ie gpx
good luck. some times you will have to delete some of a long name to get it to work


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks RedLegs, as usual....Test file worked great. Im going to try GPSBabel to convert the files and see if that works.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

GPS Babel keeps telling me that, "No valid routes/waypoints/tracks translation specified" 

I dont understand because I am selecting the file types and then trying to convert it and it says the same thing everytime. I converted the .gpx file you created with no problem.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

If you want you can pm me your email and I can send you a gpx file of the escambia county reef numbers that I know worked on my humminbird


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate that but, I got one for the escambia county that worked. I have been trying to work on the Oakaloosa/Walton/Bay file. 

I figured I should probably learn how to convert these things since it seems that numbers are never formatted the way I need them.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that but, I got one for the escambia county that worked. I have been trying to work on the Oakaloosa/Walton/Bay file.
> 
> I figured I should probably learn how to convert these things since it seems that numbers are never formatted the way I need them.


I use GPS Utils. Alot of the time goes into correcting the number formats and the comments and id fields. Astericks, quotation marks, foot and inch characters can cause the conversion to go awry.
Let me know if you need any help.
/r


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Just Converted all Public Reef data into .HWR "Humminbird" here is the link 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-s-pensacola-destin-converted-into-hwr-97651/
Just download the GPS.ZIP File->Open the HWR Folder with HumminbirdPC Save to your SD Card

 Your Welcome


----------

